# Notebook ohne OS kaufen - Win10 installieren



## repe (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einem NB und bin auf das gestoßen: 

ASUS VivoBook 15" Full-HD i5-8300H 8GB/512GB SSD GTX1650 DOS F571GT-BQ627 ++ Cyberport

Das NB hat kein OS, ich kann mir jedoch via Media Creation Tool das Windows auf einen USB Stick spielen, eine Lizenz kaufen und Windows - wie üblich auch auf Desktop PCs - installieren, oder? Muss ich da dann bestimmte Treiber von ASUS selbst berücksichtigen um das Gerät zum Laufen zu bringen?

Danke!


----------



## drstoecker (15. Juli 2020)

Genauso kannste das machen. Windows bringt alle Treiber automatisch mit. Den Treiber für Grafik und Chipsatz solltest du noch nach der Installation extra vom Hersteller runterladen.


----------



## repe (15. Juli 2020)

Alles klar - vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Research (15. Juli 2020)

Danach nach alle Treiber gucken.

Die Standard-MS sind meist, nun, sehr primitiv.


----------

